# TTS remap stage 1 - safe to do?



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Ok so thanks to excellent help here, I may well be converging on getting an upgrade from my TT mk2 to a manual TTS 2nd hand in the coming months.

One of the factors is the allegedly easy remap that will give a noticeable performance boost over the competition. Stage 1.

The only problem I have is I called APR and this nice man was going through all the options and I was getting all excited then he spoilt it by saying a manual car will need a clutch change if I want to go beyond stage 1. Well stage 1 is good enough I thought, but then I researched the forum and found people almost unanimously saying a second hand TTS (I'd get one with 40-50k miles) would start clutch-slipping with even a stage 1 remap. Unless perhaps if I get a milder Bluefin.. ? So now I'm all confused.

If I will need to spend over 1k to get a new sachs clutch and then spend extra to get a remap, then it's a bit pointless going for a TTS. I only really want one if I can remap it safely. Otherwise I might have to mug a few people to save up for a TTRS or RS5 or something..... and given that the police are trying to crack down on muggins thesedays I may have to stick with my tt and not bother changing...


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Its completely pot luck with regards to the clutch and remap, look at it this way though, once you get the clutch done you can go stage 2+ and get up to 385bhp whenever you want to. Even if you spent 15k on a low mileage mint TTS, £2.5k on stage 2+ your still saving a large chunk of money than buying an RS with equivalent mileage etc


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Danny1 said:


> Its completely pot luck with regards to the clutch and remap, look at it this way though, once you get the clutch done you can go stage 2+ and get up to 385bhp whenever you want to. Even if you spent 15k on a low mileage mint TTS, £2.5k on stage 2+ your still saving a large chunk of money than buying an RS with equivalent mileage etc


Thanks.

How much is the cheapest stage 2+? And what performance compared to a TTRS? Will need a sachs clutch and flywheel I think at I dunno 1k fitted? Then £600 for remap? Then what you're saying only another £900 for the other bits to take it up to a 2+?

And what's the resale value on something like that going to be? Awful I imagine as noone's going to want to pay for a car that's been remapped with its higher insurance costs?

I'm not arguing I'm trying to play devil's advocate in the hope you'll convince me otherwise as I like the thought of it


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

You need full exhaust with decat or sports cat 3" preferably and a high pressure fuel pump upgrade to go 2+. If its done with the right kits and at a good garage I dont think reselling will be a problem. You could always take it back to standard if you wanted to come sale time.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Ahhh... balls. I just looked up the cost of insurance on comparethemarket. Stage 1 (remap only) costs me an extra £400/year that's fine and I've already factored it in.

Stage 2 (i.e. if I also do an exhaust ) is quoting me ridiculous sums.

Not going to happen!

So if you're saying stage 1 is hit and miss with a clutch then basically I just have to accept that I'll be expecting to pay £1000 throwaway money on putting in a sachs clutch just so stage 1 will do its job. I'm not going to get that back at resale apart from it being mildly interesting that the car would've had a new clutch at some point.

The other option is perhaps drive uninsured. That works out cheaper. And if I've got it remapped I'll be fast enough to evade the pigs.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:lol:

Get a car that hasn't had the arse booted out it, hopefully then the clutch will be fine, get a tamer Bluefin and job done.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone_for_TT? said:


> Ahhh... balls. I just looked up the cost of insurance on comparethemarket. Stage 1 (remap only) costs me an extra £400/year that's fine and I've already factored it in.
> 
> Stage 2 (i.e. if I also do an exhaust ) is quoting me ridiculous sums.
> 
> ...


Dont use compare sites to check for mods mate, just ring specialists. The clutch thing I wouldnt worry about, most cars of 7-10 years old will need one at some point anyway


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sure if you go TTS you would not need to remap it for a little while anyway as it will have so much more poke than you're used to in the previous TT. Buy one, run it for a while and enjoy while you save up for some mods if thats the road you want to go down.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

What Ash said seems a sensible way to go about it.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I've got a stage 1 quantum remap on my tts with 47k on it with no clutch problem.....i guess it depends on how the previous owner has treated it aswell as potluck


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I've got a stage 1 quantum remap on my tts with 47k on it with no clutch problem.....i guess it depends on how the previous owner has treated it aswell as potluck


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

You will have to watch your clutch when going over a stage 1. I had my clutch changed by Vagtec Milton Keynes and went for the standard one. They advised me that this would be fine but if I intended to go Stage 2, the standard clutch would last.

Food for thought for you. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Ok guys thanks

Yeah I'll try buy a lower mileage one

And then perhaps yeah wait until I remap

I remember when I bought my current TT I asked the same. I ended up keeping it 6 years without remapping at all and now I'll be changing anyway!

How much is a sachs clutch kit. With fly wheel and other bits I'm seeing it's about £750 is that right? Plus 5-9 hours labour? So around £1000?

As I'm comparing against the 370z (the other car I might buy instead of a TTS) and I'm told it will be similar speed with it btu faster with a remap... and also I was keen on getting a RS5 which is 0-60 of 4.6s or a M3 which is also 4.6s... a 5.4s 0-60 seems to me a bit of a disappointment compared to what I was planning on getting. Sure it'll be faster than my current TT, but to be fair crappy looking hothatches can beat my TT! So that's why I'm thinking about it all now and I need to get the calculations done now as it may affect what car I buy:

TTS with a remap, compared to my TT:

extra £400 insurance a year with a remap
probably £1.5k depreciation a year over my usual 5-6year ownership
extra £200 per year over 5 years if I spend £1000 on a new clutch (which sounds like it may be likely for a decent remap)
resultant 0-60 around 5s, which is still slower than M3 or RS5 and some hothatches.. but still respectable.

TTRS:

extra £250 a year insurance without a remap
probably £2k depreciation a year over my usual 5-6year ownership
no clutch needed
0-60 4.6s stock!

servicing, fuel, tax roughly the same

So I'm trying to do the maths and it's £2100 a year for the TTS or £2250 per year for the TTRS....

Rather than dicking around with the TTS it sounds like TTRS may be a better option (oh but that blasted spoiler!!!!)...

hence trying to do the maths, and any help would be appreciated


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyone_for_TT? said:


> Ok guys thanks
> 
> Yeah I'll try buy a lower mileage one
> 
> ...


But then the RS costs around 10k more than the TTS to buy.

My mate has a Stage 2 Revo map on his TTS with all the trimmings and is getting a new clutch today because of the clutch slip. But its to be expected from all that extra power.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone_for_TT? said:


> Ok guys thanks
> 
> Yeah I'll try buy a lower mileage one
> 
> ...


Pretty poor maths going on here lol, RS5 and TTRS are in another ball park when it comes to purchase price, if its just times on paper your after just get a GTR that will beat anything stock v stock if your not including purchase price?


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Higher purchase price = higher resale later so if you have the initial outlay it's all about depreciation not purchase price.

I'm the ultimate nerd - be warned :wink:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone_for_TT? said:


> Higher purchase price = higher resale later so if you have the initial outlay it's all about depreciation not purchase price.
> 
> I'm the ultimate nerd - be warned :wink:


Get a 911 turbo then, you will make money and you get performance and looks to go with it 8)


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Danny1 said:


> Anyone_for_TT? said:
> 
> 
> > Higher purchase price = higher resale later so if you have the initial outlay it's all about depreciation not purchase price.
> ...


Hehe interesting you should say that. as it happens I don't like the look of Porsche's. Small curvy frogs, just hate them.

But I do like the Aston Martin Vantage and toyed for a long time with getting that. Apparently values might go up. But it's too risky and maintenance costs are crazy. Not to mention tax an insurance. Financially a little risky and impractical.

Even with my TT I'm such a pansy the way i park miles away so noone knocks it etc, I just don't think having a daily driver as an investment is a very good idea.

Very few cars beat a TT in my opinion!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

On the subject of insurance costs i just called my company aviva there.

I have 5 months exactly remaining on my multi car policy.

To add an RS spoiler, extra cost 0
To add a stainless steel milltek back box £12 for rest of term
To remap from 272 to 314bhp plus milltek back box and RS spoiler £62.57.

This includes swapping cars 60 plate manual tts to 62 plate s tronic tts. Didn't really appear to cost anything to switch car on its own possibly as in same price bracket.

Took them 40 mins on phone with specialist under writing team for the remap.

They said the remap would add £280 per year based on today's figures for a 12 month policy.

That doesn't make sense to me as they only want £62.57 for my remaining 5 months cover.

Anyway just thought i would add the info as your estimating your remap insurance costs.

Does a remapped tts not beat 5 seconds?

Edit they also said the remap would add an additional £250 excess


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> On the subject of insurance costs i just called my company aviva there.
> 
> I have 5 months exactly remaining on my multi car policy.
> 
> ...


Ye it will be under 5s easily mate, im lucky my insurance didnt charge for remap/coilovers etc 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

What company are you with Danny


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> On the subject of insurance costs i just called my company aviva there.
> 
> I have 5 months exactly remaining on my multi car policy.
> 
> ...


That's interesting mate thanks for the feedback.

I suppose it depends on what your base insurance rate is. I'm going by the very very cheapest on gocompare, whichis how I always do it and no matter how many places I call the lowest on that is always the absolute lowest I can get anywhere.

Running the searches that way for a brand new 12month insurance schedule the cheapest one works out a few hundred a year more than a non-remapped cheapest quote, when comparing same excess values.

£280 for a year based on 1 12month policy sounds about right. As does the massive excess hike. My value increases are for very little excess hike.

What I can't explain is how it's so low with the remap AND the new exhaust. It's adding both together on gocompare that screws up the calcs. I also can't explain them not being able to work out 5/12 x 280!

For a simple remap gocompre may be accurate but when adding more mods like exhausts etc perhaps I'd be better off calling as has been suggested above...! I think I'll do that tomorrow if I get the time, thank you 

Remapped TTS beating 5s? I don't know. I think from teh answers I got here I'm reading 0.5s reduction, which for a 5.4s TTS does make 4.9s.. and some are saying 5 or late 4s. I honestly don't know. I don't think a stage 1 TTS gets anywhere near TTRS levels though but I may be wrong! Remember I'm talking STAGE 1. If you're doing an exhaust too then that's stage 1+ or 2 or 2+ ... so in that case we're talking easily sub 5s I'd have thought. For a stage 1 i'm lead to believe it will be clsoer to 5 or perhaps just under??


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I always use go compare and then whoever gives the cheapest quote i go through quidco and get on average £50 cash back.

My insurance on its own is around £270 a year so an extra £280 for a remap seems excessive.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> I always use go compare and then whoever gives the cheapest quote i go through quidco and get on average £50 cash back.
> 
> My insurance on its own is around £270 a year so an extra £280 for a remap seems excessive.


Good tip abotu quidco... do you just find the company then access it through quidco and do the quote again on their site?

Yeah exactly it's excessive so have to factor insurance costs in always


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Terrible to admit but i use a fictitious name on go compare, see who's cheapest and then use real details in quidco.

Car insurance typical cash back 40-60 house insurance best I have had is £110 quote and £90 cash back.

Changing my name to Martin Lewis


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> What company are you with Danny


Adrian Flux mate.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks mate will keep them in mind 8)


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

Hopefully we can help with your insurance.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I m with Adrian Flux and have a policy that all cosmetic changes will not affect the premium. I have also recently fitted a scorpion exhaust and that didn't change the premium..... Where as Hastings who i was previously with wouldn't insure a remapped car even with my 10 years of no claims


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

So collected the car yesterday, call aviva to go ahead with the insurance switch over. Had already paid till the end of September so easiest option was just to pay the change over costs.

I make sure they have all the mod details and the girl says it's only £26 to change over.

Apparently with aviva when a engine map is involved they get onto the under writers and they put the details under some dummy system and reclassify it when you take out the insurance.

Only thing I done that was different was when I gave the modification details I done so under the previous owners private license plate number, when I collected the car I got them to swap the details of the mods to the actual plate number which had just been reassigned.

Least that was the explanation they gave me when I questioned why it was cheaper, just wanted to make sure it was all done legit and mods declared.

So £26 extra for 5 months cover with a stage 1map, exhaust and a rs spoiler seems pretty decent and no way can they be asking an extra £280 on my annual policy for that, the first person must have messed up the figures.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> So collected the car yesterday, call aviva to go ahead with the insurance switch over. Had already paid till the end of September so easiest option was just to pay the change over costs.
> 
> I make sure they have all the mod details and the girl says it's only £26 to change over.
> 
> ...


Great outcome!

How are you liking the performance with it being mapped compared to standard?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

It's great Danny, it feels so much more responsive. On the drive home I had plenty of chance to try it out, a few cars that tried it on that should have been a fair match or faster were taken by surprise and they gave up rather quickly, least it looked that way in the rear view 

I hadn't had much chance to try it at lower speeds till this morning. Lets just say very impressed!

At motorway speeds in drive when you put the foot down, its like it instantly jumps up 500rpm and pulls like a train. Sport mode almost seems to aggressive, if that's possible.

Still adjusting to the s tronic, love the noise on upshift using the paddles.

Do you run yours on 99 ron? Mine has a k&n filter in it as well but had read the air filters don't make much difference.

I noticed fuel economy on the motorway isn't as good as my last one but some of that will just be me being heavier with the right foot.

What mods do you have? is there anything you recommend I should do?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> It's great Danny, it feels so much more responsive. On the drive home I had plenty of chance to try it out, a few cars that tried it on that should have been a fair match or faster were taken by surprise and they gave up rather quickly, least it looked that way in the rear view
> 
> I hadn't had much chance to try it at lower speeds till this morning. Lets just say very impressed!
> 
> ...


Nice, glad its impressing you! Plus white ones are always quicker 8)

I have KW coilovers set pretty low, APR stage 1 and a new mix of grills up front which I really like (black edition main grille and facelift bottom grilles with the silver foglight lines to the center). Exhaust and stage 2+ is probably my next mods.

I always run mine on Tesco 99.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sounds great Danny!! yeah white ones do seem quicker :lol:

How do you find the coilovers? bet it has a great stance


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> Sounds great Danny!! yeah white ones do seem quicker :lol:
> 
> How do you find the coilovers? bet it has a great stance


Best thing I have done, very comfortable but corners nice and flat. Not cheap but worth it when buying suspension!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah I can imagine, with my other TT I didn't ever feel like I could loose it in a bend, now I am not so sure :lol:


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Yeah I can imagine, with my other TT I didn't ever feel like I could loose it in a bend, now I am not so sure :lol:


Who's the remap from on your new car bhoy??

I'm planning on getting one for mine and do like the sound of a bluefin??

Gaz


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Gaz78 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I can imagine, with my other TT I didn't ever feel like I could loose it in a bend, now I am not so sure :lol:
> ...


Whirlpool.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Gaz

I don't know anything about tuning, I planned on getting a Bluefin myself as not as aggressive so assumed safer for the clutch, easy to put on and take off but my car was already remapped by r-tech. I read up a bit about them and they seem very popular and have been used by the golf and s3 forum guys for many years but never really seen anyone mention them for a TT map. I didn't look to in depth about them, just read a few forums and on pistonheads so you may find some negative stuff if you check. The prices seem very reasonable especially for a custom map.

http://r-techperformance.co.uk/


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Roller Skate said:


> Gaz78 said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


hahahahaha


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Gaz78 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I can imagine, with my other TT I didn't ever feel like I could loose it in a bend, now I am not so sure :lol:
> ...


I've only ever had Revo in my TTs, but I've never been much of a fan. (Don't ask, it's very complicated.)

I've never seen a bad review of Blufin and it looks a bargain price for what you get ... if you're simply looking for a stage one remap and not looking to go any further, this is probably the route I'd be going if I was interested in mapping mine.

http://www.mybluefin.co.uk/search?make= ... riant=2055


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

remap the silver bullet 

I also want to hear the complicated story 8)


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> remap the silver bullet
> 
> I also want to hear the complicated story 8)


No and ... no.

The only thing that's being modified on my car is the stereo and a set of wheel spacers which I've ordered.

It's quick enough, it's got a nice smooth gear change through the S-Tronic box, it doesn't rattle and it looks great. The only thing that lets it down is the out of date satnav system which was out if date when they put them in the car in 2007.

However, like I said, if I felt the need for a remap, just for a little more power, blufin would probably be top of my list.


----------

